
Ask HN: Is BUPA's 'opt-out by email' legal? - throwawaybupaq
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bupa.co.uk&#x2F;health&#x2F;health-assessments&#x2F;forms&#x2F;health-assessments-contact<p>The form at the above url contains the following statement:<p>&quot;If you don’t want to receive marketing about Bupa products and services that we think are relevant to you, please contact us at optmeout@bupa.com&quot;<p>Does anyone know if this is actually legal?
======
severine
A quick search of "GDPR opt-in" suggests that it isn't.

Some nuances might exist due to Brexit, but I think the differences don't
apply in this case (see [https://www.cookiebot.com/en/uk-
gdpr/](https://www.cookiebot.com/en/uk-gdpr/) ).

